# UMTS-Stick Pin verloren



## devon (15. Januar 2011)

Hi,
ich habe mir vor 2 Monaten bei 1&1 eine 5GB UMTS Notebook-Flat gekauft ist mit einer Vodafone Karte, nur jetzt hab ich den Zettel verloren wo der Pin drauf steht verloren, und ich kann mich auch absolut nich daran erinnern. 

Ich habe aber ganz am Anfang den Pin in die "Vodafone Mobile Connect" Software eingegeben und da auch gespeichert, kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit den Pin da auszulesen oder wird der vielleicht in einer Textdatei gespeichert.

Sonst bleibt mir nur die Möglichkeit eine neue Sim zu bestellen, da ich den Stick auch wo anders mal verwenden möchte.

Vielleicht weis ja jemand was, danke schonma.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Januar 2011)

In Klartext wird der PIN nirgends gespeichert. Bei Abschluss hast du bestimmt eine Sicherheitsfrage + Antwort eintragen müssen. Ruf bei der Servicehotline an und lass dir das zurücksetzen. Macht Vodafone eigendlich immer auf der Grundlage.


----------



## devon (15. Januar 2011)

Ich hab jetzt auf der 1&1 Seite meinen PUK gefunden, kann man mit dem PUK den Pin ändern?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub mit dem PUK2 geht das, wenn du drei mal die falsche Pin eingegeben hast sperrt er und fragt nach der PUK.


----------



## devon (15. Januar 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich glaub mit dem PUK2 geht das, wenn du drei mal die falsche Pin eingegeben hast sperrt er und fragt nach der PUK.



Ja, DANKE hat geklappt, nice!


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (15. Januar 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich glaub mit dem PUK2 geht das, wenn du drei mal die falsche Pin eingegeben hast sperrt er und fragt nach der PUK.



Der PUK ist für den PIN da , der PUK2 für den PIN2.

D.h. wenn du den PIN 3 mal falsch eingegeben hast kannst du mit dem PUK1 den PIN ändern. -> Personal Unblocking Key ? Wikipedia


----------

